# New Member



## Rooibaard (14/3/18)

Hi

I'm new to the forum. I joined the vape culture about a month ago. I'm a non-smoker and initially investigated this as a way to medicate, but find the variety of gadgets and liquids addictive...I have much to learn still, and never imagined the extent of market penetration through the development of new devices and e-liquids. I think it is more than just a craze...it's probably here to stay.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/18)

Welcome @Rooibaard!!

This is THE best place to have all your questions answered regarding everything and anything Vape related!!

You gonna have so much fun here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

Welcome to the forum @Roobaard! I also find vaping fascinating, especially the juices. 

If you've tried any good coffees I'd love to know about them for my Coffee Research 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Reactions: Like 1


----------

